# WNBC-TV to add all-news subchannel by fall



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6558980.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> WNBC, the flagship station of NBC Universal in New York, is gearing up to launch a 24-hour local news channel this fall.
> 
> The network will feature live headlines every half-hour and the latest weather and traffic information for the area. It will also be the main source for live continuous breaking news as it develops in the nation's largest DMA.


Not replacing the flagship WNBC station, but offering a 24-hour local news channel for the New York area.


----------



## Leprechuan (Apr 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> Not replacing the flagship WNBC station, but offering a 24-hour local news channel for the New York area.


The new all news format will air on 4.4, one of the their subchannels.


----------



## northrk (Sep 13, 2007)

Leprechuan said:


> The new all news format will air on 4.4, one of the their subchannels.


This sounds just like the KNBC News RAW digital channel 4.4 here in L.A. This channel has been live for more than a year.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Edited thread title to reflect the note that New Yorkers will not be without NBC this fall.


----------



## goldstar_media (May 9, 2008)

So will it be 4.4 or 28.4? How can this be seen over-the-air? I still see wikipedia listing 28 as the digital station for NBC4 NY


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The "display number" will remain 4.4 regardless of what physical channel WNBC ends up on next year. (WNBC has elected to keep the digital channel on 28. Some stations will be moving their digital channel to their 'analog' physical channel for transition. But channels keep their old numbers regardless of physical channel.)


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

You can watch KNBC-DT4 "News Raw" on their website. From what I've seen, it's not worth watching. Maybe WNBC-DT4 will be different.


----------

